# Costa Coffee



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello new friends

I have started dipping a toe in around the edges of your lovely forum for several reasons. One of which is to learn from some of the coffee enthusiasts here about, well, coffee.









Today I went into Costa and had an espresso.

It didn't taste quite right. I am wondering why that was.

In words that a cat could understand could you give me your best guess please?

This is a description of the coffee as tasted by this forum pussy.

1) It arrived nice and hot, maybe just a little too hot.

2) The creme was visible about 1.5mm thick but seemed somehow not creamy.

3) The coffee smelled a little like "cigars"

4) The coffee seemed to get more bitter as time went on. At the end I gave a shudder.

I know it must be hard to analyse second hand but any ideas why it was so disappointing?

*ForumCat*


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Essentially costa use beans that are dark roasted, probably overly so, very often which are stale too.

This isn't unique to Costa and all the big high street chains do it. Why you may ask? Consistency of flavour. It's easy to roast the shit out of beans so you get exactly the same flavour in Costa Leeds as you do do Costa Newquay.

It's good for them but not so good for us (the customer) if you have any sort of palate.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The standard blend is not amazing. Its made for milk.

While I have th occasional charactrr roast flat white, I wouldn't go near either as espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And yeah it's designed for milk drinks. What 99.99% of people order.


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

Hmm

So it is primarily the fault of the bean, not so much how it is extracted?

It is always interesting to watch them working.

They use one of those grinders that grind a whole load up front and then dish it out in pre sized dollops.

The tamping was more of a quick bash with a gadget on the front of the grinder.

They pulled a double shot, then threw away half of it because I had ordered a single.

They had shirts with BARISTA written on them. In BIG letters.

It was an interesting visit.

:-/


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

If it smells of 'cigars' or ashtray or anything similar it probably means the blend contains Robusta beans. Some (read as a few) people like them but I don't and steer clear.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I also think it is down to theskills of the staff irrespective of chain they are part of.

I was at UHS (hospital) in Southampton and decided to hit Costa (please don't judge me) and I asked for a Cortado.

Cue a young chappie with "Barista" on his back that must have pulled the absolute god shot Cortado with the most precise Latte Art I have seen anywhere - in fact he was that impressed he took a photo of it. Making this more impressive was the fact it was in a small shot glass.

Costa generally (and Nero) do overroast their beans most likely to disguise whatever low quality product they are pimping to the masses but now and again even a bean nuked within an inch of its life can be rescued in the right hands.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

True. I generally don't go in the big chains of my own accord, but sometimes when you're with a client or a group of friends, you go with the flow. Costa seems on average better than the other 'big names' but obviously any operation like that will use commodity beans, preferably those with a strong taste so they can use less in a milk drink. I have experienced a wide variety of output from Costa even across only a handful of visits. I conclude that their beans are not the worst, but their consistency is lacking. Have had very acceptable drinks in there and also bogwash. Depends on the staff even with super auto machines.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Some Costas are better then others, some of em have pretty decent latte art skills and will do the milk to a decent temp for a flat white.

The house blend is robusta based i think , the character roasts are single origin and not roasted as far.

Like any cafes, some people working in them pay more attention than others.

Like many cafes, they are not great at neat espresso as they do 99% of drinks for milk.

Their beans may be dark but there are only as dark as some stuff I have seen from indepedent roasters.

Lastly given a choice I'd rather have a character roast from here than any of chain ( Neros/Stabucks etc )


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Some Costas are better then others, some of em have pretty decent latte art skills and will do the milk to a decent temp for a flat white.
> 
> The house blend is robusta based i think , the character roasts are single origin and not roasted as far.
> 
> ...


Yeah in fairness they are my "go to" when faced with a high street caffiene emergency


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

RazorliteX said:


> I also think it is down to theskills of the staff irrespective of chain they are part of.
> 
> I was at UHS (hospital) in Southampton and decided to hit Costa (please don't judge me) and I asked for a Cortado.
> 
> ...


Live had a similar experience. I've had a flat white made by a master barista and it was pretty good. I've also has a latte from the motorway service and I thought I was going to throw up.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Nowt so queer as folk..... Costa is bottom of my tree of the Chains....

..... I do admit when I NEED a "coffee type" drink - I will drink just about anything.

but if there were a Costa next to one of the others I'd avoid the Costa....


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Nowt so queer as folk..... Costa is bottom of my tree of the Chains....
> 
> ..... I do admit when I NEED a "coffee type" drink - I will drink just about anything.
> 
> but if there were a Costa next to one of the others I'd avoid the Costa....


Even over a Starsucks?!!?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Nowt so queer as folk..... Costa is bottom of my tree of the Chains....
> 
> ..... I do admit when I NEED a "coffee type" drink - I will drink just about anything.
> 
> but if there were a Costa next to one of the others I'd avoid the Costa....


Choice is based on previous experience, I had some really terrible coffee from Neros for example, made on machines that looked like they had never been cleaned . Hence they are near the bottom for me.

Starbucks i just can't drink , even when I had a toffee, caramel latte bucket at christmas , despite the buckets of sugar there was still an over riding taste of burnt there. Impressive.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Nowt so queer as folk..... Costa is bottom of my tree of the Chains....
> 
> ..... I do admit when I NEED a "coffee type" drink - I will drink just about anything.
> 
> but if there were a Costa next to one of the others I'd avoid the Costa....


I have to agree to be honest, there was lack of choice in UHS and I was clamming at the time.

Normally if I do a chain it will be Coffee Shop #1 and at a stretch Nero's. Costa is on my "keep on walking list" generally. Oh and starbucks.. I suspect dirty dishwasher tastes better - it doesn't even attempt to taste like coffee.


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

Rom said:


> If it smells of 'cigars' or ashtray or anything similar it probably means the blend contains Robusta beans. Some (read as a few) people like them but I don't and steer clear.


They say that you learn something new every day. Well this is todays nugget. Thank you for that.

I have on occasion had coffees with a cigar type of smell. It is nice to be able to have a reason for it.



RazorliteX said:


> Cue a young chappie with "Barista" on his back that must have pulled the absolute god shot Cortado


I did not even see that on the menu. In general is this something that you can ask for?

*ForumCat*


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

ForumCat said:


> They say that you learn something new every day. Well this is todays nugget. Thank you for that.
> 
> I have on occasion had coffees with a cigar type of smell. It is nice to be able to have a reason for it.
> 
> ...


If I recall costa were pushing Cortados on some beer(coffee) mats at the UHS store.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm still to try a Cortado either at home or anywhere else.

One to look into.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Crapsta and shitbucks, two terrible places to get a coffee. They also have to take the blame for people who think they don't like coffee (they have never had real coffee) and people who want a sugary whipped cream with sprinkles flavoured lahhey.

If you had an espresso at these places or a long back or americano, it would be undrinkable. It's the reason why people drink, and sadly like, nespresso which tasting of not very much it doesn't taste quite as bad as these two major chains.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

ForumCat said:


> No Cortado on the menu........


I was in a "Speciality" Cafe the other day.....

They had on the menu:

Piccolo £2-50

&

Cortado £2-60

As separate options

Which made me smile - Not that they had both on the menu (I am sure people might ask for one or the other having holidayed in either Spain or Italy)

But that they were different prices!!!

While that made me smile listed under "Speciality Coffees" was........

Wait for it.......

Caramel Latte...

Hazlenut Latte...

plus various other Lattes with different syrups!!!!

Needless to say I didn't linger.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Drewster said:


> I was in a "Speciality" Cafe the other day.....
> 
> They had on the menu:
> 
> ...


So I'm still confused by all this, having been ordering Piccolos for a few years. I thought the point of a cortado was that it isn't microfoam milk - it's heated (usually with a steam wand if it's available) but air isn't introduced, whereas a Piccolo of course does use microfoam. But obviously the term cortado has been co-opted by specialty cafes these days to just be a piccolo. Am I wrong in thinking that's what a cortado is meant to be?


----------



## CrocodileJock (Jan 23, 2018)

Costa is one of the reasons I got "into" coffee, many years ago. I used to commute into London, and halfway through my journey change at Baker Street. I got into the habit of popping into Costa for a Cappuccino. I soon got 'clocked' by the manager as a regular - he'd spot me, as I walked in - look over the heads of the crowd gathered at the counter - mouth "Cappuccino?" at me, and make my coffee - ahead of the queue. Every morning. Never felt so important in my life!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Excellent customer service is such a thing. I suspect most people like to be recognised and for their drink preferences to be remembered. It makes you feel valued and you go back to being a person again rather than just another customer/sale. Same as going into your local pub where they greet you by name and start pouring your pint before you've even got to your usual stool at the bar, compared to a 'club' or bar. Not easy in a busy coffee shop, and downright unexpected in a big chain. Props to that manager. Maybe he's got his own cafe by now?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## CrocodileJock (Jan 23, 2018)

I've had similar great service recently too, in a Harris & Hoole... Was asked for my name when I ordered my macchiato, and then had it brought over to me. When I went back to the shop, a week later, I was greetedby name. The coffee is pretty good in there too... And the crockery is lovely. When it comes to chains, Harris & Hoole is top of the shop for me, it's got the feel of an independent, even though it's basically a chain owned by Tesco.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Excellent customer service is such a thing. I suspect most people like to be recognised and for their drink preferences to be remembered. It makes you feel valued and you go back to being a person again rather than just another customer/sale. Same as going into your local pub where they greet you by name and start pouring your pint before you've even got to your usual stool at the bar, compared to a 'club' or bar. Not easy in a busy coffee shop, and downright unexpected in a big chain. Props to that manager. Maybe he's got his own cafe by now?
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Had a similar relationship with my local Costa near the last place I worked -- at the time, I was perfectly happy drinking their Americanos and the personal touch was even better. No need to order, just walk to the till and pay.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Excellent customer service is such a thing. I suspect most people like to be recognised and for their drink preferences to be remembered. It makes you feel valued and you go back to being a person again rather than just another customer/sale. Same as going into your local pub where they greet you by name and start pouring your pint before you've even got to your usual stool at the bar, compared to a 'club' or bar. Not easy in a busy coffee shop, and downright unexpected in a big chain. Props to that manager. Maybe he's got his own cafe by now?
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


When i go to my local. I usually get a sigh and a cappuccino with some kind of penis latte art in it. It's. Nice to feel wanted....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha! You must be a Gold member!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> When i go to my local. I usually get a sigh and a cappuccino with some kind of penis latte art in it. It's. Nice to feel wanted....


Coffee shops these days, eh?! They'll do anything to get customers!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

CrocodileJock said:


> I've had similar great service recently too, in a Harris & Hoole... it's got the feel of an independent, even though it's basically a chain owned by Tesco.


There used to be one in Slough Tesco. I had to go shopping but I decided to get a coffee first (blokey delaying tactic!) Got chatting to the barista in H&H and he was really into his coffee, waxing lyrical about the Mythos, and ended up giving me latte art lessons. I think he'd have let me pull my own shot but the manager was due back any minute. Even ended up getting a free bacon roll. Sadly, Tesco decided to replace H&H with Burton menswear which is of no interest whatsoever!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

At least you get Latte Art. I get some kind of sea foam.


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

Jony said:


> At least you get Latte Art. I get some kind of sea foam.


I think the word you are looking for is "Spume"


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have found in the odd time I do buy coffee out now, Coffee No 1. seem to do better granted only been a few times but have been more like to me Starbucks were when they first opened. As been said now all the chains are driven by money and trying to out do each other etc. They employ baristas with less skill or passion for it all to.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

beans over roasted to create sweetness via caramelisation  try some light African roasts and taste the fruits bounce out of the cup. Though Italian style roasts can be lovely when done well


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't think these look over-roasted..










My g/f works at a company that roasts beans for Costa, and they're actually quite nice (although she gets them the day they are roasted..)


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

Made the mistake of going to Costa again.

Motorway service station on the M62

Chastened by my disappointing espresso last time, I thought "milk will make it nicer". So looking at the pretty pictures of cappuccino with latte art I asked for one.

Foam about an inch thick, milk with no air in, enough chocolate powder on top to make a cup of cocoa.

I managed about two sips.

Those pictures on the wall, are they some form of trade descriptions violation?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I was about to start a thread on a particular Costa branch entitled "Are all Costas cut from the same branch" but this thread suits the theme.

I've been unfortunate enough to be visiting University Hospital Southampton for the past 6 months who yes, have their own Costa. However, the quality stemming from this branch rivals most independents - silky smooth Flat Whites to fantastic strong but not overly bitter Cortados. Latte art is top notch too, seems to be run by a group of Eastern Europeans (not sure why I'm mentioning that fact) and the quality is great. Consistently great.

I've been to other Costas before when in a pinch (think Service Station on a 300 mile trip) but nothing like these guys/gals.

Not bad.


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow.

Well done Costa

I was going to avoid them in future but now I think I am going to seek out a good example in my locally.


----------



## All_a_Mort (Jan 28, 2019)

ForumCat said:


> Made the mistake of going to Costa again.


Are you some sort of masochist?



ForumCat said:


> Chastened by my disappointing espresso last time, I thought "milk will make it nicer".


There is no drink that cannot be made worse by the addition of milk. Just look at the milk coke outrage of the last few days.



ForumCat said:


> Those pictures on the wall, are they some form of trade descriptions violation?


More like the wildly inaccurate and heavily retouched photos on somebody's online dating profile. "On my best day, in really good light, sometime probably more than ten years ago, I looked like this..."


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I had to spend a week in deepest darkest Lincolnshire recently, I went to the Costa twice for a character roast flat white. It was as usual inoffensive, not bitter, some sweetness, not roasty, the volume of espresso to milk was a be too much. was it amazing, god now, was it drinkable , yep. It had decent temp milk and some latte art on it.

I needed somewhere to sit for an hour with my book, the staff looked happy and chatty to the regulars, something that can't always be said of alot of shops.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> I had to spend a week in deepest darkest Lincolnshire recently, I went to the Costa twice for a character roast flat white. It was as usual inoffensive, not bitter, some sweetness, not roasty, the volume of espresso to milk was a be too much. was it amazing, god now, was it drinkable , yep. It had decent temp milk and some latte art on it.
> 
> I needed somewhere to sit for an hour with my book, the staff looked happy and chatty to the regulars, something that can't always be said of alot of shops.


You could have popped in here - I couldn't guarantee happy and chatty but I could manage the coffee ok









No long signatures on TapAtalk


----------

